# USC filing from UK - do I need an accountant?



## v15ben (Feb 19, 2014)

Currently researching US taxes for my wife who will be moving to the UK on a spouse visa hopefully before the end of 2014.

I've read over loads of different guides about which forms to complete, the requirements etc.

She has an accounting degree and filed her taxes herself without issue when we lived in Korea.

My question; is it that complicated when filing from the UK or should she with use of online guides/forums and advice from other USCs be able to file her taxes without the use of an accountant?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If she was able to file her own taxes from Korea, there's no reason not to do the same from the UK. The main reference source is IRS Publication 54 - but she probably already knows that. But filing US taxes is pretty much the same, no matter where you're living.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## v15ben (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks, Bev.
Just kept reading that you really should use an accountant on various blogs/guides (as well as from the accountants themselves of course!)
Seems like she can just go for it herself.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

If she should use an accountant, fortunately she is one.


----------

